# Is there any doubt what Muslims are



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

We should kill everyone of them on the face of the earth :******:

News Code: 293605 GMT: 1/5/2009 2:45:26 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Over 70,000 students sign up for martyrdom operation list 
Tehran, Jan 5, IRNA -- More than 70,000 students from universities throughout Iran have signed up on the list to conduct 'Esteshhadi' (martyrdom seeking)operations.

Announcing this at a press conference on Monday, Director of the Public Relations Department at Students' Basij Organization Esmaeel Ahmadi said that the students will act as part of Esteshhadi battalions.

Ahmadi said that a supplement on Gaza, covering Gaza events and student movement activities in related domain, has been published for distribution among the people by public centers in the coming days.

1420**2322

End News / IRNA / News Code 293605

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think we need them to register in some fashion so we can get them. Haha the suckas! Hmm 70,000 names to track, we will be there for quite some time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well heck, I needed something besides prairie dogs. I wonder if Israel could use an old man for a sniper? This realy ticks me off. I would wear my trigger finger to a blister given the chance. :sniper:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Available:* Old fart, sniper trained. Will furnish own rifle and optics. Willing to assist 70,000 Iranian students in fullfilling their martyrdom wishes. :lol:


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

ya we should set up concentration camps for muslims and force them into hard labor, treat em like livestock and kill em all then throe em into a mass grave.

you guys are serious arent you uke:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> ya we should set up concentration camps for muslims and force them into hard labor, treat em like livestock and kill em all then throe em into a mass grave.
> 
> you guys are serious arent you uke:


great example of how the blind political correctness and the successful dumbing down of this country :eyeroll:


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

you sure are a great example of dumbed down! have you ever heard of blowback or read into how the united states instigated modern terrorism when we overthrew mossedegh in iran who was a democraticly elected president. then we installed the sha who was a radical muslim. that precipitated the hostage crisis. so the next leader was elected because he would not be a western puppet. so what do we do we fund saddaam and sell him weapons so he can wage war on iran. that ends up biting us in the rear too. it is all relevent to what we face now, if you want to know how to beat your enemy you have to know what motivates them. you must buy the notion that they attack us because we are free and prosperous. i would like to see the material you get your positions from and i mean that sincerely id be glad to trade sources so we can have a better discussion. i'll even go first here watch this video. the first five minutes can be skipped he's just talkin about all the speakers that will be there
http://www.fff.org/classroom/YouTube/2008Hornberger.htm

im open to whatever you refer


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> ya we should set up concentration camps for muslims and force them into hard labor, treat em like livestock and kill em all then throe em into a mass grave.
> 
> you guys are serious arent you uke:


There you go ruining all my fun.  
Hey, were only talking about the ones that want to kill innocent people. You know, the ones that crawl over a wall at night to get into Israel. They wear little vests that look like Stearns life preservers and yell Ya ya jihad. I wouldn't force them into hard labor, or treat them like livestock, I would just empty their cranial vault.  And as for the mass graves, who said anything about burying them? That wouldn't be my responsibility. 

"308 holes make invisible souls"  
I don't suppose a nice sign just over the wall that said "why run you will only die tired" would be politically incorrect? 

In all seriousness I watched the video. As I said in my PM the guy started out with some good points. However credability is sort of like pregnancy. You are either credible or you are not. He exaggerated some things, said some things that in no way could be substantiated, and at times appeared to speak from purely imagined evils of the United States. I liked him to begin with, but try fill me full of bs once and you have lost me. That's what he did. 
He also attempts to distort things. Empire builders like Russia take over countries and keep them, and rape their resources. We go into a country, defeat our enemies, give them billions of dollars, and work for 20 years after to pay for their new infrastructure.


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

quote: Hey, were only talking about the ones that want to kill innocent people.

really?

quote:We should kill everyone of them on the face of the earth

It doesn't come across that way, at least to me..........


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

willythekid said:


> quote: Hey, were only talking about the ones that want to kill innocent people.
> 
> really?
> 
> ...


Isn't that the same thing. 

I think you could let half of them live, but all the same sex so they don't breed.  It would perhaps have to be the women, because when the guys hit puberty they pull their pampers off their ***, put them on their head, and go nuts. 

Disclaimer: Warning, warning, read only if you have the ability to squelch frustration with humor. The above statement does not reflect the yada yada yada.


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

i asked for those of you who are pro wiping out muslims to cite something i can read you have failed to do that so far i wasnt kidding

we won the cold war because the militarism of russia bankrupted their country how, the us backing of osama, al qeuda will defeat us the same way they defeated russia. a perfect example of blowback. you guys ignoring historical facts is only going to accelerate the demise of this country.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The radical muslims are just like the christains of the crusades. Nothing wrong with the muslim religion.....but the radical muslims I have a problem with.

These students signing up i have a problem with.

There is a big difference in Muslims and Radical Muslims.


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

bobm failed to make that distinction. is this back peddling because you guys have been called out? if you're willing to stand by your original ideas of wiping muslims off the face of the earth you may as well start qouting hitler

like i said earlier to beat our enemy we have to understand what motivates them. ie there was no al queda recruiting in iraq before our presence there, now there recruitment is soaring. the cia calls it blowback unintended consequences that result from policies

read blowback by chalmers johnson


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Lighten up Francis, geesh

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> ie there was no al queda recruiting in iraq before our presence there


 :bs: That's drinking cool aid by the tanker load. There was recruiting of Al-Qaeda world wide including Iraq. I am sure that any place on earth where we had a conflict the recruiting activity would rise. I'm not a betting man, and I'll put a months income on that. It's only common sense, no surprise there. 
Knowing your enemy is important, but it isn't the magic wand. I doubt that those who plan our wars don't know the enemy. To think otherwise is naive. I have heard that the Pentagon has a dozen war scenarios for every country on earth, even the friendly ones. It's simply part of being prepared. If I was the head of something like the Pentagon I would prepare for war with Canada, England, France, every nation on earth even the ones I admire and like. 
In all seriousness I would not kill all the Muslims, but turn me loose and you better not be a country hiding these guys. I would lay waste that would make Israel look like school boys. I would of course warn everyone ahead of time. I don't want any innocents killed, and I would take precautions to avoid it, but there would be no place one earth for them to hide including mosques, school, hospitals, or anywhere. Their behind is dead. There would be less loss of life in the long run. Play patty cake with them and they will be killing innocent people for the next 10,000 years. I say if someone hasn't got the guts for it then at least shut up, get the heck out of the way, and stop being a ball and chain.

In some cases where places are infested with terrorists I wouldn't even send in soldiers. I would tell the people there, get rid of them or get out yourself because this place will be a big dust bowl in a week. Why waste American lives when you don't have to? I would do my best to help the truly innocent who had to leave their homes behind. I'm sure in some cases we have done that. We are a nation that has been giving up the innocent lives of our own sometimes to protect the guilty in this war.


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

you still fail to cite sources for your position and i have repeatedly asked for them, i have cited numerous sources and have plenty more to back up my position if you're interested in why i think the way i do.

and no i will not lighten up francis because i have principles. this brings me back to non interventionist foreign policy, now remember there is a huge difference between non intervention and isolationism. kim ill jong is an isolationist. thought id point that out before before the talking points start

the us embargos and sanctions on numerous countries is isolationist in nature. read a foreign policy of freedom by ron paul and blowback by chalmers johnson


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

All from here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_on_Terrorism



> Terrorist organizations -- chiefly al-Qaeda -- carried out attacks on the U.S. and its allies throughout the last few years of the twentieth century. The 1993 World Trade Center bombing by Al-Qaeda was the first of many terrorist attacks upon Americans during this period.
> 
> Subsequent attacks included the 1996 Khobar Towers bombing in Saudi Arabia, and the 1998 United States embassy bombings in Tanzania and Kenya. Also in 1998 came the World Islamic Front declaration of 23 February 1998, entitled "Jihad Against Jews and Crusaders", which described the actions of Americans as conflicting with "Allah's order", and stated the Front's "ruling to kill the Americans and their allies-civilians and military-is an individual duty for every Muslim who can do it in any country in which it is possible to do it."





> In 2001 the United Nations Security Council adopted resolution 1373 which obliges all States to criminalize assistance for terrorist activities, deny financial support and safe haven to terrorists and share information about groups planning terrorist attacks.





> Iraq had been listed as a State Sponsor of Terror by the United States since 1990,[30] and maintained poor relations with the United States since the Gulf War. The regime of Saddam Hussein in Iraq proved a continuing problem for the UN and Iraq's neighbors in its refusal to account for previously known stockpiles of chemical and biological weapons, its violations of UN resolutions, and its support for terrorism against Israel and other countries.





> In October 2002, a large bipartisan majority in the United States Congress authorized the president to use force if necessary to disarm Iraq in order to "prosecute the war on terrorism.





> On March 20, 2003, the invasion of Iraq was launched in what the Bush Administration said were the "serious consequences" spoken of in UNSC Resolution 1441.
> 
> Saddam Hussein's regime was quickly toppled and on May 1, 2003, George W. Bush stated that major combat operations in Iraq had ended.[35] However, an insurgency arose against the U.S.-led coalition and the newly developing Iraqi military and post-Saddam government.
> 
> Elements of the insurgency were led by fugitive members of Saddam's Ba'ath regime, who included Iraqi nationalists and pan-Arabists. Most insurgency leaders are violent Islamists and claim to be fighting a religious war to reestablish the Arab Islamic Caliphate of centuries past.


Given what we know about Osama bin Laden and the fact that he really did not have much use for Saddam, seeing him as secular and not adhering to the teachings of allah. Coupled with the knowledge that Iraq is 97% muslim ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religion_in_Iraq ) and Osama is most assuredly muslim. Would it stretch the imagination to think that Osama and al qaeda recruited muslims from within Iraq's borders?

We all know that most muslims are generally peaceful, and that it is the radical Islamists who are involved with global terrorism. But again, are we stretching the imagination in thinking that at least some of that 97% muslim population would be radically inclined and open to recruitment by al qaeda?

And, no, I'm not all that interested in knowing why you think the way you do.

I also have principles and I still say, Lighten up Francis!

huntin1


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

so you accept the global war on terror as noble and just cause. there is another side to the global war on terror which says that the war on terror is more about the assault on civil liberties and provides social cohesion so that rulers may gain more power.

"Terrorism is the best political weapon for nothing drives people harder than a fear of sudden death. what luck for the rulers that men do not think."- adolf hitler

patriot act, secret prisons, national id card, torture, pre emptive war. this is not the america i stand for. the america i stand for is the country which self determined people rallied against the tyrrany of a foreign power defeated them, then they gave themselves a representative republic with a democratic process. advocating peace and honest freindship with all nations and liberty and justice for all. we can have a stronger national defense by defending our own borders and not stretching our military around the world. if you want to be free from terrorism you must recognize the tyrrany that compells you to kill terrorists.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

They bring it to us, on our soil, I have no problems with taking it to them, wherever they may be.



swampbuck said:


> "Terrorism is the best political weapon for nothing drives people harder than a fear of sudden death. what luck for the rulers that men do not think."- adolf hitler


Curious that you quote the last century's premier terrorist to present your argument against a war on terror.

huntin1


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

it's important it displays a mentality

and they did bring it to us, now howcome? because we're free and prosperous? i don't buy that. our country is on course with disaster and foreign policy is part of the problem, and the economy is part of the problem here is a short video about how they are directly related peter schiff has an impeccible record on forseeing these economic disasters look into it


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

We are infidels, we defile allah with our very existence. Islamic terrorism is not new, and although it is an excuse often used, I doubt that our foreign or economic policy has all that much to do with it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Militant_Islam



> Islamic terrorism is religious terrorism by those whose motivations are rooted in their interpretations of Islam.





> According to one source, although Islamic terrorism, at least in the form of suicide attacks - dates back to the Hashshashin sect of the 11th century, "its modern history begins with statements made by Sheik Mohammad Hussein Fadlallah", the spiritual leader of Hezbollah, who said in an interview published in 1983:
> 
> " We believe that the future has surprises in store. The jihad is bitter and harsh, it will spring from inside, through effort, patience and sacrifice, and the spirit of readiness for martyrdom.





> According to statistics gathered in 2006 by the National Counterterrorism Center of the United States, "Islamic extremism" was responsible for approximately a quarter of all terrorism fatalities worldwide, and a majority of the fatalities for which responsibility could be conclusively determined. Terrorist acts have included airline hijacking, beheading, kidnapping, assassination, roadside bombing, suicide bombing and occasionally, rape.
> 
> Perhaps the most resonant, well known, and well documented incident of terrorism was the hijacking of four passenger jets and the destruction of the World Trade Center on the day of September 11 2001, in the United States of America. Other prominent attacks have occurred in Iraq, Afghanistan, India, Israel, Indonesia, Thailand, Philippines, Britain, Spain, France, Russia and China. These terrorist groups often describe their actions as Islamic jihad (struggle). Self-proclaimed sentences of punishment or death issued publicly as threats often come in the form of fatwas (Islamic legal judgments). Both Muslims and non-Muslims have been among the targets and victims, but threats against Muslims are often issued as takfir (a declaration that a person, group or institution that describes itself as Muslim has in fact left Islam and thus is a traitor). This is an implicit death threat as the punishment for apostasy in Islam is death under Sharia law.





> Within Islamic jurisprudence, jihad is usually taken to mean military exertion against non-Muslim combatants in the defense or expansion of the Islamic state, the ultimate purpose of which is to universalize Islam. Jihad, the only form of warfare permissible in Islamic law, may be declared against apostates, rebels, highway robbers, violent groups, unIslamic leaders or states which refuse to submit to the authority of Islam


As long as we refuse to submit to Islamic authority we will be plagued with Islamic terrorists. Or foreign policy has little to do with it other than to offer them an excuse for their terrorism that our liberal friends will buy, hook, line and sinker.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> you still fail to cite sources for your position


I have not read all the way through yet. I just got to this part and had to respond because it gave me a huge pain in the keaster. You see after watching the world for 60 years I don't need sources I think for myself thank you. I don't even like news moderators because I don't need them to tell me what the president or anyone else actually said after I actually watched the speech.

You say you have principles then you keep quoting other people. Are you sure it isn't their principles and not your own? I do consider this constructive criticism because it is meant to give you the idea to think more for yourself. Tell the rest of the world to kiss off and take one hour to think these things over. Don't let anyone else tell you what to think. Sure these guys may be important, but most are not any smarter than you are.



> and they did bring it to us, now howcome?


There we go with it's our fault again. Ya, America is a terrible place. :eyeroll:



> peter schiff has an impeccible record


I'm tired so I'll watch that tomorrow. I seen the headline and will agree with that. However, I don't care how impeccable little Petes record is, and I doubt he is some genius that understands the world better than anyone else. My bet is he is just someone who has learned to make a buck at it, but we will see.

My experience has been authorities often aren't.


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

i have thought for myself plenty i saw the garbage in the mainstream media so i put quite some effort into reading watching and listening to alternative sources while still considering the material that reflects what is generally accepted in society. i have analyzed and followed up on the stuff i have read about so i feel solid in my positions the reason i cite things so much is because you talk about credebility and now youre ridiculing me for citing sources

Quote: 
and they did bring it to us, now howcome?

There we go with it's our fault again. Ya, America is a terrible place.

if you think our govt can galavant around the world and remove leaders here and there then install puppet govts and give aid to this side then that side and change freinds and allys like socks and not suffer some negetive effects then you are naieve


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> if you think our govt can galavant around the world and remove leaders here and there then install puppet govts and give aid to this side then that side and change freinds and allys like socks and not suffer some negetive effects then you are naieve


  

You have not read much of what I have said on here over the years have you? If some of the people who have been on here for a while read that without looking at the author they might think it's me. I have come to that conclusion watching history unfold. We are acting to much like France often does. Not reliable.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> You see after watching the world for 60 years I don't need sources I think for myself thank you. I don't even like news moderators because I don't need them to tell me what the president or anyone else actually said after I actually watched the speech.
> 
> You say you have principles then you keep quoting other people. Are you sure it isn't their principles and not your own?


Thanks my sentiments exactly! I am worried for the ones who will follow the lead sheep over the cliff.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Gee whiz miss a day miss alot :lol:

These socalled "good Muslims" I always hear about dont do squat but celebrate every terroist attack, so yes kill them all before they kill us. 
They have a violent subhuman religion and customs that abuse and kill innocent women and children including their own. They are involved in almost every miltary conflict on earth ( somehow to the dumba$$ appeasers no matter who they are killing its George Bushes or the USA's fault :roll: ) even though they've been killing people in the Phillipines and other countryis since Bush was in diapers.

Do I think there are some that are actaully good? yes I do but, until I see a fervent and determined attempt by them to weed out and destroy the evil ones I make no distinction and wont.

So until that happens kill them all....Yep thats my principles


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> i have thought for myself plenty i saw the garbage in the mainstream media so i put quite some effort into reading watching and listening to alternative sources while still considering the material that reflects what is generally accepted in society. i have analyzed and followed up on the stuff i have read about so i feel solid in my positions the reason i cite things so much is because you talk about credebility and now youre ridiculing me for citing sources


Like plainsman I've seen enough recent history to build my own database on how I view things. You wanted citations, I gave you some. Read some actual history, it appears your alternative information is still coming from mainstream media sources. Do you really believe that they are giving you the correct information? :eyeroll: They feed you what their liberal feel good agenda says you should get. The past few years it has been all about bashing President Bush and the american foreign policy, placing all of the blame for the problems in the Middle East on what is going on here in America. Take a look at the actual teachings of radical Islam, you may learn something.

Take your own advice, read a book.

huntin1


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The sentiments of Bobm and plainsman are enough said.

you seem like you have done a lot of research on this but you are missing one important thing. Money.

The training camps used by these groups are run from money given to them by other muslims from around the world including the US. The people who run these camps live like kings. It is not in their best interest to see this end, therefore until these young muslims have some reason to live or to get educated enough to develop their own opinions the fighting will rage on. It is not about the koran or infidel or any other crap from the crusades until present time, it is money, the arab gov'ts and wealthy muslims sympathetic to the "struggle" will continue the cash flow and the extremists will continue to thwart young weak muslims into fighting something they know nothing about. The only way to stop this IMO is to crush them into submission. The only thing these people understand is violence and we should give it to them every chance we get.

I would take most of what peter schiff says with a grain of salt. He is promoting his book and is looking to cause a doomsday stir to make sales. A lot of what he said there and other places has been talked about by conservative economists for years. Increased interest rates, paying down debt, and the like are nothing new. A few things he fails to acknowledge were put into perspective by a friend of mine from Europe when I showed him the clip. The world's economy cannot be strong without a strong american economy, we show job losses of 250k, china has 3 million. The military is another one, we basically protect the arabian peninsula and some parts of Europe, they are not going to deny the US anything, let alone money. The Saudi's own like 7% of amercan wealth right now and I don't think they are willing to flush it away. Same goes for Europe, Milosevich and characters like him are still fresh on the mind of many europeans no matter if they love us or hate us. Schiff makes a few good points but a lot of what he has said has been said before.


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

true monetary interest, throughout history powerfull people have exploited groups and waged war for economic gain. this is why a non interventionist foreign policy and a strong military for national defense *only* are so important. isreal's military might and economy are a direct result of US welfare at the expense of the taxpayer. is that in the best interest of the USA? answering this question you must remember that US support for Isreal is one major reason the radicals declared jihad on the US

http://www.salon.com/opinion/greenwald/ ... index.html

In 1996, Israeli jets bombed a UN building where civilians had taken refuge at Cana/ Qana in south Lebanon, killing 102 persons; in the place where Jesus is said to have made water into wine, Israeli bombs wrought a different sort of transformation. In the distant, picturesque port of Hamburg, a young graduate student studying traditional architecture of Aleppo saw footage like this on the news [graphic]. He was consumed with anguish and the desire for revenge. As soon as operation Grapes of Wrath had begun the week before, he had written out a martyrdom will, indicating his willingness to die avenging the victims, killed in that operation--with airplanes and bombs that were a free gift from the United States. His name was Muhammad Atta. Five years later he piloted American Airlines 11 into the World Trade Center. . . .
On Tuesday, the Israeli military shelled a United Nations school to which terrified Gazans had fled for refuge, killing at least 42 persons and wounding 55, virtually all of them civilians, and many of them children. The Palestinian death toll rose to 660.
You wonder if someone somewhere is writing out a will today. 
The U.S. does enough on its own to make itself the target of worldwide anger. Why must it take on Israel's battles as well?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Grapes_of_Wrath

Response by Al-Qaeda associated individuals
The deaths of civilians in Operation Grapes of Wrath and in particular at Qana have been cited by Al-Qaeda as motivations for its actions and policies towards the United States of America. Mohammed Atta is described in Lawrence Wright's account of the September 11, 2001 attacks to have committed himself to martyrdom in immediate response to the Israel strikes at the beginning of Operation Grapes of Wrath.[4]
In his 23 August 1996 declaration of jihad against the United States, Osama bin Laden wrote (addressing his fellow Muslims), "Your blood has been spilt in Palestine and Iraq, and the horrific image of the massacre in Qana in Lebanon are still fresh in people's minds." In November 1996, he told the Australian journal Nida'ul Islam about Qana again, saying that when the United States government accuses terrorists of killing innocents it is "accusing others of their own afflictions in order to fool the masses."


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> The U.S. does enough on its own to make itself the target of worldwide anger. Why must it take on Israel's battles as well?


Because we created Isreal and they are our staunchest ally

Voting Record of Arab/Muslim Countries: 
Do They Vote With or Against America?

Below are the approximate 2003-2004 voting records of various Arabic/Islamic States which are recorded in both the U.S. State Department and United Nations records:

Kuwait votes against the United States 86% of the time.
Qatar votes against the United States 88% of the time.
Morocco votes against the United States 89%% of the time.
United Arab Emirates votes against the U. S. 88%% of the time.
[To whom President Bush wants to turn over American port security!]
Jordan votes against the United States 88% of the time.
[To whom America gives $192 million annually]
Tunisia votes against the United States 89% of the time.
Saudi Arabia votes against the United States 90% of the time.
Yemen votes against the United States 88% of the time.
Algeria votes against the United States 88% of the time.
Oman votes against the United States 88% of the time.
Sudan votes against the United States 86% of the time.
Pakistan votes against the United States 87% of the time.
Libya votes against the United States 89% of the time.
Egypt votes against the United States 86% of the time.
[To whom America gives 2 BILLION annually!]
Lebanon votes against the United States 90% of the time.
India votes against the United States 79% of the time.
Syria votes against the United States 85% of the time.
Mauritania votes against the United States 90% off the time.

How Does Israel Vote? 
1999 Israel voted WITH America 90% of the time!
2000 Israel voted WITH America 96.2% of the time!
2001 Israel voted WITH America 100% of the time!
2002 Israel voted WITH America 92.6% of the time!
2003 Israel voted WITH America 89% of the time!
*Israel is America's Most Loyal Ally!*
How do other "friends of America vote?

Great Britain voted with America 60% of the time.
Australia voted with America 56% of the time.
France voted with America 54% of the time.
Canada voted with America 49% of the time.
Japan voted with America 42% of the time.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

swampbuck Muslims are killing people all over the world. Canada,Denmark,France,England,Philipines,Indonesia Bali,Darfur,the entire world is suffering because of their primative religion. They started their slaughter at the Olympic games in Munich Germany 37 years ago, it has continually escalated.To blame Israel or the United States of America for the atrocities of the Muslims is a very dangerous philisophy.Your reasoning has now become another part of a complex problem.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bobm said:


> > The U.S. does enough on its own to make itself the target of worldwide anger. Why must it take on Israel's battles as well?
> 
> 
> Because we created Isreal and they are our staunchest ally
> ...


*if the French had their way, they would probably take the Statue of Liberty back, but i expect Obama will soon have it up for sale on ebay.*


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

saying that i am blaming america is a cop out im addressing fundamental problems with our foreign policy that only create more problems for us

bobm wrote
*Jordan votes against the United States 88% of the time. 
[To whom America gives $192 million annually] 
Egypt votes against the United States 86% of the time. 
[To whom America gives 2 BILLION annually!] *

how does foreign aid to these countries serve the interest of the people who are paying for it (remember the govt produces nothing they can only take it from people who produce wealth)

*bobm wrote
Because we created Isreal and they are our staunchest ally*

we did not create it people before us enacting bad policy, and meddling in the affairs of others created it and we can correct it

*bobm wrote
United Arab Emirates votes against the U. S. 88%% of the time. 
[To whom President Bush wants to turn over American port security!]*

proof that our _rulers_ do not serve the american citizens

and now we're funding the next generation of jihadists. why not it worked well with osama and sadaam right!!

Afghans and U.S. Plan to Recruit Local Militias
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/24/world ... gewanted=1


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

Old Hunter said:


> swampbuck Muslims are killing people all over the world. Canada,Denmark,France,England,Philipines,Indonesia Bali,Darfur,the entire world is suffering because of their primative religion. They started their slaughter at the Olympic games in Munich Germany 37 years ago, it has continually escalated.To blame Israel or the United States of America for the atrocities of the Muslims is a very dangerous philisophy.*Your reasoning has now become another part of a complex problem*.


yes critical thinking and historical facts create big problems for bad policy we don't necessarily have to leave isreal high and dry but there are things we need to look at you cannot deny that


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> proof that our rulers do not serve the american citizens


Our form of goverment doesn't have "rulers"



> *how does foreign aid to these countries serve the interest of the people *who are paying for it (remember the govt produces nothing they can only take it from people who produce wealth)


Oil ( the engine of our economy) and the very thing the left and the Dems they control forbids us from getting from our own domestic sources and using nuclear and coal, all based on the phony "Globull warming" issue



> we did not create it


yes we did



> and now we're funding the next generation of jihadists. why not it worked well with osama and sadaam right!!


this again is squarely the fault of the lefts refusal to allow us to fully develop our own fuel resources


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Islam, a primitive religion with primitive people.

Here is a quote from my neighbor, who had most of his family including him smuggled out of Iran when the new government took over. And he has since converted to Christianity. "Islam is a bunch of lies and combine that with evils minds and you get destruction."


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

Bobm said:


> > proof that our rulers do not serve the american citizens
> 
> 
> Our form of goverment doesn't have "rulers"
> ...


no we have democrats and republicans that hold a monopoly on power and when something threatens their sweet deal they unite to preserve their power. a lot of citizens are opposed to corporate bailouts they are smart enough to have confidence in the free market. what do our polotitians do, they pass two massive bailouts and the worst is yet to come. who knows what the golden boy has up his sleeve  they sure act like rulers a lot of times :x

if you chop up my qoutes why argue against them

no this is a bad policy that our govt has used over the years and history has shown that it will come back to haunt us

and yes energy independence would alleviate the terrorism problem a great deal so we agree again :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I didn't "chop up" your quotes I answered each point you made. Your posts ramble to a degree are hard to read and I wanted to be specific

while I agree with most of your last post they are only rulers because our poulation is so dumbed down ( thank public schools) that the majority of voters don't have any idea whats going on in their own state much less the world so they just elected a socialist.

Lastly the bailouts are primairily driven by Democrats and that sellout George Bush, not the republican congress. Now dont get me wrong the republican congress is full of aholes IMO. But this economic situation is going to get alot worse due to the bailouts the Dems are pushing, just to cover their previous f ups that caused them in the banking bailout and to reward the unions for votes in the auto bailouts.

WHat they are doing is proping up weak poorly managed companies by taking capital from strong well managed companies whcih is rewarding the exact opposite of what our capitalist system is based on.

Thank the uniformed that keep them in office.

The same fools on here argue Obama is not anti gun :eyeroll: historical evidence and facts mean nothing to idealogues


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Dont need sources i have a freind that did not come back from over there and one that will walk with a fake leg the rest of his life. Kill them all.


----------

